# Αγγελίες > [Προσφορά / Ζήτηση Εργασίας] >  >  Ηλεκτρονικός στις επισκευές συσκευών ήχου.

## ΜΑΚΗΣ ΔΟΡ

Έχω δύο φορητά και κάποιες άλλες συσκευές ήχου γιa service αν μπορεί να αναλάβει κάποιος απο τη κοινότητα ας στείλει π.μ. εννοείτε βέβαια θα πληρωθεί κανονικά.

----------

